

The computer rig of the Philip Glass Ensemble - bentoner
http://www.plogue.com/philipglassensemble/

======
gtani
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ywTfBwP...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ywTfBwPZh1sJ:www.plogue.com/philipglassensemble/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

interesting article, I've seen the ensemble over the years, and still mean to
spend time seriously studying his works, as well as Reich, Terry Riley, John
Adams and others. Also (HN angle) it's one of the best vocal-less headphone
music for coding/debugging (esp. the debug phase when you need to calm down).

~~~
yareally
My favorites by Phillip Glass are his Violin Concerto[1], the soundtrack to
Koyannisqatsi[2] and The Hours[3]. Minimalist Classical is sort of a precursor
to modern day electronic music and I fell in love with the genre instantly
after having a great professor at my University introduce me to it while
taking an elective in Music Theory.

Another great Minimalist Composer is Max Richter[4][5]. Richter did a revision
of Vivaldi's Four Seasons in a minimalist style that's quite good[6].

Minimalistic Classical is also one of the few genres I can write code while
listening to and not have it distract me as well. Like the OP, I definitely
recommend checking it out if one is looking for new genres of music or simply
learning more about Minimalistic Music. The genre and Phillip Glass himself
are highly underrated.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsioM3GaAAY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsioM3GaAAY)

[1a]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7ZPWiUXYPg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7ZPWiUXYPg)

[1b]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJoClZ7JosM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJoClZ7JosM)

[2] [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opqn-
w_4DgA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opqn-w_4DgA)

[3]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpTaACZxoc4&list=PLkUUnZ2-hGV...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpTaACZxoc4&list=PLkUUnZ2-hGVm4_wpJLKQ6tgZ8sLQpV0hN)

[4]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0CVMpaQoVY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0CVMpaQoVY)

[5]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Bb0k9HgQxc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Bb0k9HgQxc)

[6]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i9Xqr6ZFOs&list=PL6wSqc1bLqP...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i9Xqr6ZFOs&list=PL6wSqc1bLqPB0Pw5Gr8-dgGKVYzoKww7c)

~~~
fjk
Thanks for the Richter recommendation! Another good minimalist album is In C
by Terry Riley[1].

My favorites by Glass are Glassworks[2] and Einstein on the Beach[3].

[1][http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K9P8gG_MHE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K9P8gG_MHE)

[2]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Stu7h7Qup8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Stu7h7Qup8)

[3]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezOI3sPqWPU&list=PL37FBBBABCF...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezOI3sPqWPU&list=PL37FBBBABCF9A7FC2)

Edit: I just stumbled upon the IBM Glass Engine... This will keep me occupied
for a while:
[http://www.philipglass.com/glassengine/](http://www.philipglass.com/glassengine/)

~~~
msutherl
While we're recommending things, allow me to share one of my favorite
contemporary minimalist composers, Lubomyr Melnyk: [http://youtu.be/FuiUhnDf-
qA](http://youtu.be/FuiUhnDf-qA)

And, more impressionist, but Harold Budd is great: [http://youtu.be/w61vMYCd-
sY](http://youtu.be/w61vMYCd-sY)

------
lukeh
Heh. I just saw Einstein twice in the last week. Great show, and I remember
reading this article last year. They are incredible players.

~~~
ctdonath
Seriously jealous, and irritated that I always seem to find out about much-
desired shows just days after they happen. Wish there was something that gave
heads-up notices about looming events, like Amazon cross-correlating my music
purchase history with Ticketmaster offerings in my area.

~~~
lukeh
I met Michael briefly after the gig, lovely chap and keen cyclist. Did you
catch the Qatsi trilogy at Hamer Hall last year?

------
Oculus
I'm getting an _' Error establishing a database connection'_. Anyone getting
similar problems?

~~~
gnosis
Try:

[http://www.plogue.com.nyud.net/philipglassensemble/](http://www.plogue.com.nyud.net/philipglassensemble/)

------
ablanton
bidule is fine but max/msp is much more interesting from a audio
software/programing environment.

~~~
Ryanmf
If you look at the screenshots of the bidule patches in that article, they
really aren't doing anything too sophisticated in terms of audio processing.
The interesting things you can do with Max never come up.

What they are doing is hosting a bunch of plugins (mainly instances of FM8 and
Kontakt) and letting bidule handle audio and MIDI routing. That's sensible, as
this rig is replacing one that featured a dozen or so analog, hybrid, and
digital hardware synths.

Anyway, Mr. Reismann addresses this topic directly: "Among products considered
were Max-MSP, Ableton Live, Mainstage, Rax, and Forte (on PC).

I thought we might have to end up using Max-MSP due to the complexity of the
patches we would need, but as I looked harder at Bidule and explored its
capabilities fully, I came to see that it could do everything I needed to do,
and furthermore, it was elegant and efficient, and its learning curve was
gradual enough to be inviting to someone coming to it for the first time, as
would be the case for our sound crew and anyone else I brought in to help with
the migration."

------
sanoli
I'm also getting it. Could only get to the google cached version.

------
miloshadzic
Sad that there's not even a short clip of what the performance sounded like.

